# quelle carte graphique radéon sont disponible ?



## rodrigue7973be (25 Juillet 2020)

bonjour,
je ne comprends pas quand la quelle carte graphique vont disponible pour faire sous big sur du hack ?
svp
Cordialement
Rodrigue


----------



## edenpulse (25 Juillet 2020)

Globalement, pas mal de cartes AMD sont compatibles avec Big Sur, les mêmes qui sont compatibles avec Catalina...

RX 570
RX 580
Radeon VII
Radeon 5700XT
Vega 56 / Vega 64


----------



## rodrigue7973be (27 Juillet 2020)

merci edenpulse


----------

